# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Frog Bread :)

## Autumn

Let me first just say..Happy Thanksgiving everyone  :Smile: !

In celebration of the holiday, I thought it would be nice to share an awesome bread recipe that a super cool teacher of mine shared with me a long time ago. Its called frog breadno, dont worry it doesnt contain actual frogs lol XDclick on the link and youll see why its called frog bread! Frog Bread | The Fresh Loaf

I just got done making some for tomorrow. Its the best kind of bread for dips, in particular salmon dip and artichoke dip! Hope you all enjoy this recipe as much as I do  :Wink: .

----------


## Badger

That is the coolest thing I've ever seen.

----------


## Autumn

Haha, I know!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kristen

Thats awesome!
For my birthday I had a cake kind of like that, haha

----------


## Autumn

That's cool Kristen!  :Smile:  I only had a b-day cake that had an icing frog picture.....not a cake in the shape of a frog lol ;P.

----------


## Badger

I'm gonna make that soon. Like tomorrow soon.

----------


## Kristen

> That's cool Kristen!  I only had a b-day cake that had an icing frog picture.....not a cake in the shape of a frog lol ;P.


Yeah it had little lily pads made out of cupcakes it was so cute  :Big Grin:

----------


## Autumn

> I'm gonna make that soon. Like tomorrow soon.


Awesome! We'll have to share pics hehe  :Wink: .




> Yeah it had little lily pads made out of cupcakes it was so cute


Cute! I'd like to see a picture if you have one  :Smile: .

----------


## Kristen

> Cute! I'd like to see a picture if you have one .


Not sure if i have one, because my mum was in charge of the camera, and well, she isnt the greatest with technology. But I'll have a look for ya  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> Not sure if i have one, because my mum was in charge of the camera, and well, she isnt the greatest with technology. But I'll have a look for ya


Hahaha.....same with my mom XD! Thank you....if it's too much trouble, that's ok  :Wink: .

----------


## Kristen

> Hahaha.....same with my mom XD! Thank you....if it's too much trouble, that's ok .


I just checked the camara, and there is nothing, a few pictures of the ground, and one with her finger over the lense. Gotta love mums  :Wink:

----------


## Autumn

> I just checked the camara, and there is nothing, a few pictures of the ground, and one with her finger over the lense. Gotta love mums


Haha yup you sure do lol! It's ok Kristen, don't worry about it  :Smile: !

----------


## Badger

> I just checked the camara, and there is nothing, a few pictures of the ground, and one with her finger over the lense. Gotta love mums


Lol, she sounds like an amazing photographer

----------


## Kristen

> Lol, she sounds like an amazing photographer


Oh she is, she has quite alot of talent  :Wink:

----------


## Badger

>_<

Everyone should take a picture of their food table and post it here =D

----------


## Autumn

> >_<
> 
> Everyone should take a picture of their food table and post it here =D


Oh oh, that's a great idea!!! I like that one!!  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

As in for thanksgiving? We dont have thanksgiving in Australia, haha

----------


## Badger

Oh yeah, lol. I totally forgot about that.

Well when you have dinner/lunch tomorrow that works too lol.

----------


## Kristen

I'm making chocolate truffles, I'll make one look like a frog and post it, haha.  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> I'm making chocolate truffles, I'll make one look like a frog and post it, haha.


Yum, truffles!!  :Big Grin:  That should be great Kristen!!

----------


## Heather

Oh my gosh!!! That is the cutest bread loaf I've ever seen! Love it! You are so creative!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Autumn

> Oh my gosh!!! That is the cutest bread loaf I've ever seen! Love it! You are so creative!


Haha  :Big Grin: !! When I brought out the recipe to make it for today, I just knew I had to share it!

----------


## Heather

:Big Grin:  Will you take a picture when it's done? Haha!

----------


## Autumn

I actually already made it  :Smile: . I'll post some pics soon!!

----------


## Kristen

I made it (the truffles not the bread, my mum said I would make to much mess with bread, hahah), and its looks very...interesting :s
I'll take a picture now  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Awesome to both of you!!! 

Haha! You reminded me I have a chocolate frog mold also. I haven't made chocolates in forever though. Too fun!  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

Thats my sad attempt at a frog, I really cant do arms, lol.

----------


## Badger

Haha, that looks awesome Kristen!

----------


## Autumn

> Thats my sad attempt at a frog, I really cant do arms, lol.


Haha, I like it  :Smile: ! Can I eat it now lolol?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kristen

> Haha, that looks awesome Kristen!


Thanks Dalton  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

> Haha, I like it ! Can I eat it now lolol?


Thanks, and unfortunatly I can't even eat it now, I have to save it or a family lunch tomorrow  :Frown: 
hahaha

----------


## Autumn

> Thanks, and unfortunatly I can't even eat it now, I have to save it or a family lunch tomorrow 
> hahaha


Ah, bummer :P! lol

----------


## Heather

That's super cute!  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

Here it is! The frog bread I made  :Smile: . It's not perfect hehe and the right eye is a little bulbous lol  :Wink: .

----------


## Autumn

And here you go Dalton......here is a pic of my Thanksgiving meal (my mom cooked most of it, but I helped ;P ).

----------


## Heather

Ooh, yum! I'm coming to your house next Thanksgiving  :Smile: , lol! Great looking frog bread!  :Big Grin: 

We had a big turkey dinner yesterday and are making a big ham dinner on Saturday since I dont have to work this weekend (I always work two 12 hr shifts every sat/sun). Yum! I love the holidays!  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

> Ooh, yum! I'm coming to your house next Thanksgiving , lol! Great looking frog bread! 
> 
> We had a big turkey dinner yesterday and are making a big ham dinner on Saturday since I dont have to work this weekend (I always work two 12 hr shifts every sat/sun). Yum! I love the holidays!


Haha ok  :Big Grin: ! Thanks!

Oh ham yum!! We usually have ham every year, but this year we had turkey (sorry turkey, I like ham better lol). Enjoy your time off, you deserve it!

----------


## Badger

...I made it. Except I made it with sweet bread. I'll post pics when I can =D

----------


## Kristen

> Here it is! The frog bread I made . It's not perfect hehe and the right eye is a little bulbous lol .


Yours turned out great compared to mine, (im not gonna post a picture its in the trash, haha)
My mum decided she would let me make it, and it didnt really..work out, I must have put the oven on to high, because wow it got burned bad, haha.
Does it taste good?

----------


## Heather

@Kristen: Oops! Your frog must have liked the "heat lamp" too much! Lol  :Wink: .

@Autumn: I like ham a smidge better too. It was tasty. We'll have left overs again today.

----------


## Heather

Dalton, any pics?

----------


## Autumn

> Yours turned out great compared to mine, (im not gonna post a picture its in the trash, haha)
> My mum decided she would let me make it, and it didnt really..work out, I must have put the oven on to high, because wow it got burned bad, haha.
> Does it taste good?


Thanks Kristen  :Smile: ! Haha, when I first started to make frog bread, I undercooked mine.....it was a doughy bread lol :P. Oh it tastes really good....it has a slightly sweet flavor to it. It's really yummy toast bread ;D.

----------


## Autumn

> @Autumn: I like ham a smidge better too. It was tasty. We'll have left overs again today.


Haha, same here lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Lol!  :Big Grin:

----------

